
Show HN: Be The Camera – Open Source Realtime HTML5 Camera Simulator - steveridout
http://bethecamera.com/
======
steveridout
I created this over a year ago with the intention to use it for:

1\. An interactive camera tutorial. 2\. A tool to help choose which camera to
buy, emphasising the image quality and shallow depth of field that a large
absolute aperture gives you.

Since I have no immediate plans to continue with this, I thought it would be
cool to share the source code for anyone to play around with.

Enjoy! And feel free to ask me any questions.

